# Another One!



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

An oldie... but a goodie. I have made this cardi so many times, but it always goes down well with new Mums!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not surprised it's well received, its gorgeous

which pattern did you use, or is it in your head lol


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Its very nice.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous cardigan!!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan. I've never seen that one before xx


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful cardigan!!

xx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just precious. Love the asymmetrical style of it.


----------



## NikkiW86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty and baby will be warm in this one!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, just lovely. Love your dog too!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Love the design to the sweater sleeves, not seen that done before, beautiful work, I like how it goes together, no buttons needed.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Just sweet!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely..nice work!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

You have made this beautifully. Is it an old Patons pattern? My DIL is having a little girl in July, and I would love to make this one.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

The simple designs are the most stunning!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh I love this, is there any chance of the pattern or were I can purchase it. Please


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Really cute! Would love to have the pattern. Is it still available?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

love it


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very simple but beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So pretty...


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice pattern


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and beautiful work. Is there a possibility that you could direct me to the pattern?


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

Wish I had little ones! The sweater is just beautiful.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful! I love baby knits! Well Done!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

that is so adorable !!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Totally sweet!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I can certainly see why the mums would like it. It would be so handy to carry along and put on in chilly places, easy on and off. Pretty enough for little girls but not too feminine for very little boys.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

So sweet!! And so is your avatar baby, s/he's darling!!!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

very nice well done, and I'm sure a welcome addition to the little one's wardrobe


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful design!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost a kimono. And soooo beautifully made.
Take a bow!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love it,very nice knitting!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love it,very nice knitting!


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

very pretty i love it..but then again who wouldnt admire and love it..great job


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the detail at the top of the sleeves. I would usually think to put it at the bottom (boring). This is a very nice pattern, and well done!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

So pretty! would love to know where to get the pattern.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I would love the sources of the pattern also. Very nice simple but still has style.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a 'classic' - beautiful simplicity with appealing detail. The design would also make a beautiful adult cardi. I, too, would love to have the pattern if available.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful! An "inspiring" and very "creative" piece, always brings accolades and requests for the pattern! This is just lovely and practical and useful. Please info. about where to obtain the pattern!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

you have done beautiful work I have done this pattern many times it is timeless


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so beautiful.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful garment.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Not surprised at all! It's precious!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

very cute cardi! I would also be interested in the pattern.
Donna


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

love it do you have the pattern for it ?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

What a darling sweater. I am interested in finding the pattern, as well. Beautiful and it looks like ti may be an easy one to knit up.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I ditto all the others - darling and I would also love the pattern, Riley


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's Beautiful!!


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

Such a beautiful sweater. I, too, would love to know where we might find the pattern.


----------



## Patternprincess (Sep 8, 2011)

Me, too, me, too! Love your work and would love to know how to get the pattern when you have time.


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

There are so many of us that would like this pattern. Is it available??? Your work is just beautiful. My daughter is having a baby at the end of the month and would love to make this before the baby arrives. Please let us know where we could get the pattern.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful top/ kimono, unusual pattern perfect and so pretty, I love it. Is there any chance you can let me know where to get the pattern?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

SO cute.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,
Is this knitted with worsted weight yarn? It's a very nice sweater. I wonder if there is a link to the pattern or if the directions are still available. Thanks for the information.


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

So Sweet! I, too, would love to know where one can find this pattern. Rachelle


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Pattern for me too please!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice !


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

What an awesome job!! What a great gift too! Would love for you to share the pattern.

Thanks,
Marie


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I echo everyone's compliments and request for pattern...you did a wonderful job on this...Congrats!


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

My guess is that this person doesn't check in all that often. Maybe we could storm her door? Just kidding of course. Maybe someone should send her a private message?!! 

I love, love, love the sweater pattern. She made it sound as though it was an old pattern.

P. S. I sent her a private message in hope that she might share the location of her pattern.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is adorable!


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

bettytee said:


> you have done beautiful work I have done this pattern many times it is timeless


Bettytee, maybe you can assist all of us who crave this pattern? Thanks, Rachelle


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

That is just beautiful!!! Seems like the English ladies have the prettiest patterns!!! Where do you get these?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> That is just beautiful!!! Seems like the English ladies have the prettiest patterns!!! Where do you get these?


I always wonder where they come from also. Their projects are just darling.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely, I can understand why moms love it.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Pattern for me too please!


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful, can you share the pattern...Susan


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is such a pretty cardigan with unusual detail on the upper sleeves. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely simple but elegant - I too would love the pattern link


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I love your baby sweater. Don't usually like asymetrical things, but this is darling!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my. Where ever did you find such a beautiful pattern!?


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

the pattern is different and i would llove the pattern as well as all of you


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

So pretty. Pattern please.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Cardigan..


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Talk about a perfect "go to pattern". it is lovely.


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Darling. Is there a pattern?


----------



## lvandoren (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a pretty little sweater and so nicely knit. Could you please share the pattern? 
Thank you
Lana


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

It is a very pretty sweater. You did a fine job.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I also want the pattern. My dd is due in August and I would like to try making this...I have yet to make a sweater/cardigan! It's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

great pattern and knitting...I would also like to know where to find it!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I see the knitter of this sweater is on-line. Can you please share the pattern source as there are numerous of us asking for it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neenar (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in replying, I posted this the night before we decided to go away to Warwick for a couple of days. This is a Teddy pattern, number 629 and made with double knitting wool. It was on a cd of patterns that someone bought for me a few years ago. I will have a look for the disk when I get home to night x


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Neenar said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying, I posted this the night before we decided to go away to Warwick for a couple of days. This is a Teddy pattern, number 629 and made with double knitting wool. It was on a cd of patterns that someone bought for me a few years ago. I will have a look for the disk when I get home to night x


Thanks for your response. As you can tell by our comments, we love it and want the pattern.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This little sweater is just adorable, I love the details.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

I would like the pattern too. Please


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I googled the pattern. It isn't that easy to come by in the US. I found an old Ebay sale UK, but nothing recent. Oh well. We shall find that pattern if it kills us. I will keep looking!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I googled the pattern. It isn't that easy to come by in the US. I found an old Ebay sale UK, but nothing recent. Oh well. We shall find that pattern if it kills us. I will keep looking!


Well, if you find it, please include this crowd! Thank you.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love it so well done i have never seen this pattern is there a link you could share?


----------



## devers (Jan 10, 2012)

Pattern, please! The sweater is wonderful.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I googled the pattern. It isn't that easy to come by in the US. I found an old Ebay sale UK, but nothing recent. Oh well. We shall find that pattern if it kills us. I will keep looking!


I've been looking, too. No luck so far!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I did some research on the auction listing i found on a Google search. The seller on uk.eBid.net was not able to sell the pattern in the auction that ended March 25, 2012. Auction was titled "Teddy 629 Babies Wrapover Coats Knitting Pattern 14-18". Seller's ID is needsmust[+696] and is not willing to ship abroad. Maybe one of our KP friends from UK could contact the seller. That person would need to register and sign-in to send a message to needsmust. It seems like a lot to ask someone to do. But if a volunteer steps in to do this, she/he would possibly become the happy owner of the pattern for a low price. I have no ideas if it is copy-writed, though. I hope someone is able to help those of us who want the pattern.  Thanks!


----------



## buskera (Feb 9, 2012)

that is very pretty!


----------



## pasts8580 (Jul 10, 2011)

Please include me in the growing number who want the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

This is so sweet ... it's no wonder that we all want a copy of the pattern !


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely and I would really love the pattern as well..Anita


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

A lovely pattern. I would like to make it sometime also.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the picture of the sweater,i don't know if this will work or not


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Please add me to the growing list waiting for the pattern!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like the pattern too.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

I found needsmust but she doesn't have any auctions and ebid wouldn't let me email her. I'm in the uk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannie thanks for that- as it is going to be copyrighted you can't do anything more than this! But it is enough for many of us to be able to work out something for ourselves. The lace on the second one is nice to. Your jacket looks as good as the ones on the pattern


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

If you find the pattern I too would like the pattern to, please thank you


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

grannie said:


> This is the picture of the sweater,i don't know if this will work or not


I don't know if this will help you find this pattern but I've also seen it listed as Duet 629.


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I am working on downloaded a magazine? with this pattern in it. If I can find a way to cut and paste the pattern into another file/format, I will, and let everyone know where to find it! Hold tightly. It is a huge file to download. I hope my hard drive can take it!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

What a woman!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! That would be wonderful. sasvermont!!! That is really a cute little sweater, jacket, etc.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am so excited to start this one!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

grannysk said:


> grannie said:
> 
> 
> > This is the picture of the sweater,i don't know if this will work or not
> ...


I tried this, too. No luck.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I am working on downloaded a magazine? with this pattern in it. If I can find a way to cut and paste the pattern into another file/format, I will, and let everyone know where to find it! Hold tightly. It is a huge file to download. I hope my hard drive can take it!


Is there any way we can purchase the magazine?


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I got it! It took five hours to download, as I was unable to find the file within in huge file. The HUGE file was, get ready, 6665 MB! Yes, five hours later. It was a free download, after much trouble downloading other software to obtain the huge file.

I do not want to sell it, but and also don't want to go to jail. Would you be willing to contribute to my legal defense?

I could mail a hard copy to you, if you send me a self-addressed, stamped envelope. Or, I could email the pattern to you.

PM me with your choice.

If anyone knows a better way to handle this, let me know. It is such an old pattern. Oh well. Let me know your thoughts on this, if you think I will go to jail. !  I am not selling it, by any means. No profit etc. and hopefully no one will mass produce the pattern or knit 10,000 sweaters from the pattern.

Edit: Here is where I found the pattern. Be careful because you may be asked to load software first as well as being faced with a huge, possibly slow, download.

http://www.mnova.eu/torrent/4733592/Knitting_patterns_-_babies_and_children_(mega_collection).html


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I got it! ... It was a free download, after much trouble downloading other software to obtain the huge file.


Thank you for the link. 
It required a membership $. :-(
Maybe I did something wrong. Will PM you.
Edit: I clicked on the wrong thing  
It's downloading now.
how in the world did you find it?


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

It didn't cost me anything! Huh? How odd. It did cost me 5 hours of my life! 

By the way, if you do elect to download the file, it contains hundreds of children's patterns. You will never need to look for a pattern again. You need lots of space on your hard drive or maybe put it on a thumb drive (flash drive). 

Good luck!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I got it! It took five hours to download, as I was unable to find the file within in huge file. The HUGE file was, get ready, 6665 MB! Yes, five hours later. It was a free download, after much trouble downloading other software to obtain the huge file.
> 
> I do not want to sell it, but and also don't want to go to jail. Would you be willing to contribute to my legal defense?
> 
> ...


I think I will try downloading onto a flashdrive - that way it won't disturb my computer's hard drive.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty, nice work.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Sas,
Do you know what page the Matinee Jacket is on. If you do everyone else can go down to the bottom of the page and click on internal files and just open that one.
Debbie

Sorry everyone, I found the file but doesn't look like it is going to open by itself.


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

It isn't that simple. There are no page numbers. It is a bunch of PDF files containing tons of patterns. It looks as though it is part of a library of patterns. I've never seen so many patterns at one time. A real treasure trove.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

I got an alert saying that the files may damage my computer - did you get that alert as well?


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

No, I did not. My Malware software disallowed some items, but other than that, it went smoothly.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness, it just finished downloading :shock:


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

Wait until you see how many patterns you have there. Hundreds. Now you can search for the pattern you really want. LOL!


----------



## gaynor66 (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you thank you thank you to the lovely lady who found the link I love you


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, it wasn't a Mac download. Oh Well!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I would definitely like the hard copy of the directions and pay for the trouble, postage, etc. Thank you! My e-mail address is :
[email protected]

Send me instructions as to where to send, etc.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I would definitely like the hard copy of the directions and pay for the trouble, postage, etc. Thank you! My e-mail address is :
> [email protected]
> 
> Send me instructions as to where to send, etc.


Me too. Shall we PM?


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel pretty comfortable about sharing this as it is a free download.

It is getting to be too much work to have a PM and an email. How about if people just email me with their request? That way I will cut the typing etc. in half! So if you want a copy, send me an email.

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally found it. Well. . . I *was* looking at all of the great designs.
The jacket is in the folder Knit-Babies (0-2 years)
Just do a search for Teddy 629


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I am afraid the original post has gotten gobbled up in all the tech talk about this pattern.

I would like to again, thank the original posting person, for doing so and showing all of us her lovely work. It is that finished product that created such a stir.

I am not sure how many people here are going to download the entire library available via that link posted earlier. I was unable to do a search on the information before the download. The pattern is easy to find once you have the library on your hard drive. Again, it is huge and may chew up your computer's hard drive.

I hope everyone will show us their finished project if the do knit the sweater. 

The original poster should get all the credit for the excitement.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> I am afraid the original post has gotten gobbled up in all the tech talk about this pattern.
> 
> I would like to again, thank the original posting person, for doing so and showing all of us her lovely work. It is that finished product that created such a stir.
> 
> ...


This is so true. This is why we all fell in love with the pattern to begin with. Thank you both for all of your hard work!! You are both special ladies...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

so sweet!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> It didn't cost me anything! Huh? How odd. It did cost me 5 hours of my life!
> 
> By the way, if you do elect to download the file, it contains hundreds of children's patterns. You will never need to look for a pattern again. You need lots of space on your hard drive or maybe put it on a thumb drive (flash drive).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for posting the link
Have tried many times to download, Keeps asking for payment...could this be because I am in the UK?


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

Most likely a charge because it is a UK site. I don't know why it is so wide open to US folks. There must be over 500 patterns at that link! Maybe more. Hundreds. Some books (pdf) are 150 pages long! 


I almost feel as though I went in a back door to a library. Believe me, I am no computer guru at all. I just lucked out.


And then, tucked away, in one file is the magical sweater we all love!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Thanks sasvermont for your help. It appears I now need to move to the USA!
Thanks neenar for posting your picture of "Another one" which got all of this started.
I REALLY must go bed now as it's almost 3 in the morning!
Kindest regards Lindypops


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> Most likely a charge because it is a UK site. I don't know why it is so wide open to US folks. There must be over 500 patterns at that link! Maybe more. Hundreds. Some books (pdf) are 150 pages long!
> 
> I almost feel as though I went in a back door to a library. Believe me, I am no computer guru at all. I just lucked out.
> 
> And then, tucked away, in one file is the magical sweater we all love!


I am sure everyone joins me in thanking you for your perseverencingettingbthis pattern to us. I tried and failed. Thank you, SAS, we owe you!
Madeline :-D


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

The sweater is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was PMd for instructions on how to download the patterns.
Here are the instructions.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> It isn't that simple. There are no page numbers. It is a bunch of PDF files containing tons of patterns. It looks as though it is part of a library of patterns. I've never seen so many patterns at one time. A real treasure trove.


I have downloaded it! Amazing! I cannot believe how many patterns there are. Thank you for finding this!!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thankyou Neenar for posting your pretty baby wrapover coat and alsomany thanks to sasvermont for persevering to find the pattern


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

lindypops said:


> sasvermont said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't cost me anything! Huh? How odd. It did cost me 5 hours of my life!
> ...


The first time I tried I too was asked to pay and I'm from Canada! Anyway later on I went back to the link and clicked on the green button beside Direct Download and it worked without paying.The first time I think I clicked on a download button near the bottom of the page. Hope this helps!


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

BY THE WAY...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohh, that's nice, great job!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohh, that's nice, great job!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the patterns. I set my computer up to download last night before I went to bed and got up this morning and it was all finished. I did a quick look at some of them and it is just wild to see so much stuff. I plan I going and buying a large jump drive to put them all on, there isn't enough space on the disks I have to hold all the folders.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohh,would I love that pattern! Maybe if I look in the vintage patterns I will find it, I couldn't possibly download the site with all those patterns.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

sasvermont said:


> It didn't cost me anything! Huh? How odd. It did cost me 5 hours of my life!
> 
> By the way, if you do elect to download the file, it contains hundreds of children's patterns. You will never need to look for a pattern again. You need lots of space on your hard drive or maybe put it on a thumb drive (flash drive).
> 
> Good luck!


They wanted to charge me too!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you ever made a hat to go with the baby sweater?


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> sasvermont said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't cost me anything! Huh? How odd. It did cost me 5 hours of my life!
> ...


No message to charge me when I down loaded it. BUT.....it took 11 1/2 hours to do it. Tied up the computer all day. Didn't get my KP fix for the day.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

Jean 45 said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > sasvermont said:
> ...


At least you were able to download them. I tried many times, only to get gobbledegook. It isn't Mac friendly, for sure. I just gave up. I wouldn't know what to do with all those patterns anyway. I'd put us in debt, buying yarn to make it ALL! Fortunately, thanks to SAS, I got THE pattern, and I'm going to make it for an auction.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

mamarana said:


> Jean 45 said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> OMGoodness, it just finished downloading :shock:


I could not load it. How did you do it?


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Did anyone isolate the pattern of this sweater? I understand it was a large download and I am unable to do that at the present moment. 
I would really appreciate a copy of this pattern.
Thank you,


Neenar said:


> An oldie... but a goodie. I have made this cardi so many times, but it always goes down well with new Mums!


----------

